# Nail gun for ring shank nails?



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

I have squeaky floors and want to fix it before carpet. Is there such a thing as a nail gun that uses ring shank nails? I looked at Lowes and did not see one that said it was for them?


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

Any framing gun should handle ring shank nails


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

Same gun shoots both. Coated nails generally seem to harder to pull out than ring shanks are but I haven't specifically tested. Buy two 1# boxes of identical nails in coated and ringed, and sink one of each the same distance into clear lumber, then put a digital luggage scale a marked set distance up a long pry bar for leverage, pull the scale, and see which nail takes more force to pull out. If you want the max holding power. Report back if you test it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Just put the nail at 45*, they won't let go, any nail.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You don't need to do all that luggage scale testing of nails to get the performance you need. Most of us have used every kind of nail possible and can give you first hand information. Ring shank nails will undoubtedly hold. We have dismantled decks with ring shank nails holding the decking and the wood tears away from the nails before the nails release. You'll need to buy the correct angle nails for whatever nail gun you rent/buy. I do prefer HDG ring shank nails.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any framing nail gun will shoot ring shanked nails.
Ring shanks have great holding power but will not pull the offening boards down to make direct contact, bugle head decking screws will.
Best to use an impact driver when installing them.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Screws are best for fixing squeaky boards.

Any framer except the 20V Dewalt should handle ring shank.


----------



## coldinil (Jan 25, 2009)

Screws it is. Thanks guys


----------

